# Looking for a job in valeting/detailing!!?



## ChrisD (Mar 7, 2009)

Hiya guys, iv decided that i want to step up and start working as a professional valeter and detailer. So in turn looking for a job with a decent company, who have a good reputation for good work and service. 

Im an Autoglym trained valeter, who has also been trained to apply the lifeshine treatment. I have been valeting on and off for the last 3 years and machine polishing/detailing for just over a year now. 

If anyone nows anyone looking for a hard working and enthuseastic employee then let me know. I do currently have a decent job so am not despirate for a job, just want to work with something i love doing. 

Kind regards, Chris


----------

